# Bearded Ameracona????



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

What do you think? What kinda chicken is this???


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome looking is what it is. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

I know and I got them as pullets and pretty sure outta the 3 we got a rooster which would be so awesome!!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww! Adorable chicken! Looks like a tolbunt colored Ameracuana! Beautiful feather pattern!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you I will have to look that up because I haven't been able to find any pictures of them with this coloring and love it!!!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well that would be so beautiful if they turn out that way to bad they aren't show! Oh well we can still have pretty birds out here!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Me neither! I have only seen Polish chickens with that kind of coloring!


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

Look up russian orloffs.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow that would explain the Polish specific tolbunt coloring......


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes yes they do! Thank goodness for this forum! I am so happy to be able to learn!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

If that's what they are it's says they are a rare breed and it would be amazing if we had a hen and rooster!' Could make more!!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

That's awesome!!


----------

